# happy thanksgiving



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just stopped by to wish all of you a happy thanksgiving since i m gonna be out running
roads looking for a kitty. the wife says if were late for dinner shes gonna mount all three
of us including the dogs :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving right back at ya! I have been waiting for my wife to say she was going to mount me for a long time, you are lucky, LOL. Good luck and be safe out in this weather.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

happy Thanksgiving right back at you.My wife said I don't have to come home for dinner if I don't want to.That mean if the hunting is good I should be limited out and be home for dinner.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to you mack and all UWN members!

I'm not quite sure how to take your comment about your wife mounting you and the dogs though....they've got other sites on the net for that kind of stuff. This is a hunting forum.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you mack and all UWN members!
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to take your comment about your wife mounting you and the dogs though....*they've got other sites on the net for that kind of stuff.* This is a hunting forum.


Do you have the web address for that site, Fixed Blade is always on the look out for that kind of crap. _(O)_


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

jahan said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Thanksgiving to you mack and all UWN members!
> ...


No I don't but I heard TAK is working on his porn career, you could ask him.


----------

